# A Pumice Stone Is Good For More Than A Toilet



## AprilSun (Mar 28, 2016)

I made the stupid mistake of washing one of my good sweaters with my other clothes. Well, guess what. It came out with so much lint, it looked awful! It was a burgundy sweater decorated with white lint and you can image what that looked like! I was so mad at myself but I couldn't reach myself to kick what needed it!!!! I tried using a razor,  a lint brush, and one of those sticky things that's suppose to pick it up but none of these worked. I got online and did a google search for removing lint from sweaters and I learned that a pumice stone will remove it. Since I have hard water anyway, I keep a pumice stone around so I thought, why not? I can't wear it like it is so what do I have to lose so, I tried it! It looks like it's suppose to now and I don't have to throw it away!


----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2016)

Good hint Aprilsun ..I have a lint remover I bought from a annual show it has a replacable fine sandpaper surface that is good for removing those  annoying little balls or even that odd tissue that finds its way into your washer :eewwk::eewwk:

When we have an odd tissue or accidentally throw our "best" in the washer  why is it always our "Dark" coloured clothes ..it never seems to happen with lights ..


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 28, 2016)

[h=2]A Pumice Stone Is Good For More Than A Toilet[/h]I took that wrong. Can't remember ever peeing on a pumice stone, unless that's what urinal cakes are made of.


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2016)

Toilet or toilette?  Good for both.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tip April!  I used to use a pumice stone to strip my Standard Schnauzer's coat for show, still have some pieces around, will also use on my toilet in the basement, hard water line there.  Does is scratch or weaken the porcelain?


----------



## jujube (Mar 28, 2016)

Pumice is softer than Porcelain but harder than the lime ring left from hard water, so it's great for scrubbing toilets.  Get one of the oval pumices and it will fit the curve very well.  A hunk of brick will work, too.


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 29, 2016)

jujube said:


> Pumice is softer than Porcelain but harder than the lime ring left from hard water, so it's great for scrubbing toilets.  Get one of the oval pumices and it will fit the curve very well.  A hunk of brick will work, too.



Jesus. If my toilet got so nasty I needed a brick to clean it, I'd worry more about myself than the toilet.

Those Mr. Clean sponges called The Eraser are like a very soft pumice stone. They're made of some kind of fibers but they work without scratching. I've had to clean up after a few less than fastidious tenants and that's what I used.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 29, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> Good hint Aprilsun ..I have a lint remover I bought from a annual show it has a replacable fine sandpaper surface that is good for removing those  annoying little balls or even that odd tissue that finds its way into your washer :eewwk::eewwk:
> 
> When we have an odd tissue or accidentally throw our "best" in the washer  why is it always our "Dark" coloured clothes ..it never seems to happen with lights ..



You're right! If it's going to happen it will happen to the dark colored clothes but also, your BEST dark colored clothes.


----------



## AprilSun (Mar 29, 2016)

I also learned that when using the pumice on the toilet, it's best to wet the pumice stone before you start scrubbing. That's suppose to protect the porcelain or so they say.


----------

